# Turbines or RS4s?



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

*Turbines or RS4s?*​
18" Turbines........4735.88%19" RS4s.........8464.12%


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have specced Turbmes on my Phantom Black TT - I still fancy RS4s though, either OE , or replicas.

Which do you think would look best on a black car? :?

The anthracite / hyper silver replicas would look mean and moody on a dark car also, but they are a little narrower, and the offset is a bit off, but they balance each other out.

Would be interested to hear your thoughts? 

Also, anyone have any idea what would a practically new set of Turbines and tyres would be worth, delivery mileage only if I was selling them on? :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Slighty biased view mind!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

RS4s are the way to go! 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have my car coming with Turbines on :wink:

But I might run a second set, just for a change of look 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Turbine's [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mind you, someone had a black car with the anthracite RS4's on the other day and it did look really smart


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

You should be able to sell the turbines on at a reasonable price as

1) OEM
2) Will come with decent tyres. 
3) In demand! 
4) price to buy OEM from Audi is ridiculous! (2-3k)

May be try around the 750-850 mark?? I would have paid that if I could have got them for mine!


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Ordered Turbines, but almost opted for the RS4's..... :?

I might have to go for an aftermarket set of Anthracite 18" RS4's in the summer.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Some of our local road are terrible, potholes 

19"s might be killed very fast in a crater if I was unlucky 

Turbines look damn good too though


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

It is all in the eye of the beholder, certain wheel designs look better with certain body colours.
I personally think that the RS4's look great with Dolphin Grey and Brilliant Red, whereas the Turbines look great with condor Grey and silver.
Black is a difficult one, I think it is the sort of body colour that suits big rims, the only problem is that the RS4's are quite spindly and do not show enough metal, whereas the Turbines are too clean and smooth looking for black. 
I think that a large rimmed BBS style wheel would look great with black

My opinion of course


----------



## AlverezTT (Feb 2, 2007)

I've got Turbines on phantam black and they look very nice indeed.

RS4's look a bit boy racer on the TT for me (just my opinion), and i reckoon they'd be a twat to clean?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

The answer to your question is:

10 spoke bi-colours


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Aiden, go for 17" Trapez, RS4s are not the way forward, I hate the look of them on my car :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

jam225 said:


> Aiden, go for 17" Trapez, RS4s are not the way forward, I hate the look of them on my car :wink:


Sell me yours then :lol:

RS4s are streaking into a clear lead here


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

19" wheels look out of proportion for the size of the car, they are more suitable on taller or larger cars, if you like the design of the RS4's try and get the 18" version they are fitting on the A4 Special Edition. Otherwise Turbines look good and will be much easier to keep clean, at the end of the day it is down to personal opinion and what can you can afford.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

RS4's  Wouldnt mind them being a bit darker though but my favourite overall


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Some of our local road are terrible, potholes
> 
> 19"s might be killed very fast in a crater if I was unlucky
> 
> Turbines look damn good too though


 :lol: I voted for turbines because of the roads, 19's are too much. What about a compromise and getting 18" reps?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Some of our local road are terrible, potholes
> ...


Exactly why I got the Turbines.


----------



## darTTh audi (Dec 17, 2006)

I voted for turbines because we can't get the RS4's in the US just yet and so I went with the turbines. They'll be the wheel that comes with the S line kit but no official listing of that in the order guides yet. 18" performance rubber is cheaper anyway.


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

I voted RS4 as you said it was for a black car. I think these are the best looking rims for black - but I would not have had them myself if I had stuck with my original colour choice of silver. I think turbines are the best rims for silver.

As for what you could get for your turbines - I would have thought that the tyres alone are worth around Â£500 - Â£600. Rims and new tyres should be worth in excess of Â£1k. Don't forget you can't get replicas (yet), and the Audi price is much much higher than Â£1k. Maybe put them on ebay with a reserve to test the market once you have them?

I don't think you'd be disappointed with the RS4s on a black MkII, but then I would say that I guess


----------



## Pardy (Apr 10, 2006)

We couldn't decide between turbines and RS4's so have decided to play safe and order neither. Personally I feel the prices charged (Â£1250 and your old alloys for turbines and your old alloys) was excessive compared with the price of replica RS4's. If anyone has a set of turbines and is thinking of changing to RS4's, let me know as I would be interested.

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Pardy said:


> We couldn't decide between turbines and RS4's so have decided to play safe and order neither. Personally I feel the prices charged (Â£1250 and your old alloys for turbines and your old alloys) was excessive compared with the price of replica RS4's. If anyone has a set of turbines and is thinking of changing to RS4's, let me know as I would be interested.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendan


I see you have another Cooper S being swapped for a TT - same here


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Well I voted for the RS4s. 8)

I recently made a last minute amendment to Phantom as I think that the wheel in question is best suited to this colour.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

vagman said:


> Well I voted for the RS4s. 8)
> 
> I recently made a last minute amendment to Phantom as I think that the wheel in question is best suited to this colour.


I do like that car 8)

I wonder where could I get Sline front and rear bumpers only? :? Part numbers anyone?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I voted for the RS4's, but with various road conditions in Norway I think 19" is one inch to large.

Therfor I have bought these, which is 18" with 245/40 tires :wink: :


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

RS4's

Is it me? - the only wheel I think the turbine beats on appearance is the bog standard 2.0 one. The standard 10 spoke and the bi-colour look far cooler, with the RS4 top of the list.

On the subject of RS4's - are you safe buying replicas?? UK Performance have some very cheap (compared with Audi!)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm, I'm still wondering :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Well , ordered the OE RS4s today 

May as well get it the way I want it


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

heywood said:


> RS4's
> 
> Is it me? - the only wheel I think the turbine beats on appearance is the bog standard 2.0 one. The standard 10 spoke and the bi-colour look far cooler, with the RS4 top of the list.
> 
> On the subject of RS4's - are you safe buying replicas?? UK Performance have some very cheap (compared with Audi!)


Funny how back in August/Sept the majority thought the Turbines were the better looking wheel for the Mk2. Now it's changed to RS4's, which i must admit do look good.

Must disagree on the std 10 spokes, i think they look really small and misplaced on the Mk2 (all IMHO). Bi-colour's look good on the right coloured car!


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> Funny how back in August/Sept the majority thought the Turbines were the better looking wheel for the Mk2. Now it's changed to RS4's, which i must admit do look good.


I picked up my car with turbines last friday and I still think that they really suit a black car - that's why I ordered them 

I did toy with the idea of the RS4's but for me there's too much gap and not enough wheel... if that makes any sense :?

Plus I thought RS4's may make the ride harsh. The tyres are also around Â£50 each more than 18's - doing 30,000 miles a year, this makes quite a difference.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

I went for the turbines for that very reason. Got to see a Silver with 18in 10 Spokes and a Condor with 18in Turbines side by side at the Irish Launch event back in September.

The Turbines looked massive in comparison to the 10 Spokes, ie the 10 spokes looked like 17s while the Turbines looked like 19ins in comparison.

Trick of the eye perhaps but still.

That said I really like the 10 spokes too and the Silver on 10 spokes demo at my dealer looks gorgeous. The 10 spokes look like what they are ie. 18s........until you see them beside Turbines and the optical illusion plays its tricks.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Calibos said:


> I went for the turbines for that very reason. Got to see a Silver with 18in 10 Spokes and a Condor with 18in Turbines side by side at the Irish Launch event back in September.
> 
> The Turbines looked massive in comparison to the 10 Spokes, ie the 10 spokes looked like 17s while the Turbines looked like 19ins in comparison.
> 
> Trick of the eye perhaps but still.


I think that sums it up a treat - the first thing that most people comment on is how big the wheels look. They seem to fill the wheel arch better than the 10 spokes. It may be an optical illusion, but it works for me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll be the voice of doom then as im good at it. RS4 are nice, however i brick it everytime i park the car or go over a bump. I think the 35 is too low and with MR on sports mode i need a nappy on. :?

However - Std wheel 18" are good, turbines are good, RS4 are better.
Other wheel offering dont bother with them. Turbines for me are strictly TT, the RS4s will become the std wheel overtime and audi have it for the sline kit so it does make the car look sportier.

I have seen a MKII in black with qS wheels on and it pains me to say it but it did look good.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I prefer the look of the RS4's but am scared to opt for them for the reasons Toshiba said: will be petrified of kerbing one or all of them before long there looks to be very very little protection from the tyre on the RS4's.

C x


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> I prefer the look of the RS4's but am scared to opt for them for the reasons Toshiba said: will be petrified of kerbing one or all of them before long there looks to be very very little protection from the tyre on the RS4's.
> 
> C x


True - but your only into Â£60 refurb if your unlucky...


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Janker said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the look of the RS4's but am scared to opt for them for the reasons Toshiba said: will be petrified of kerbing one or all of them before long there looks to be very very little protection from the tyre on the RS4's.
> ...


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

loic said:


> Janker said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


I agree with loic :roll:

It's just fuss though, having to get them done etc. I'm still having them though


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

I know it seems like everyone's got/getting RS4s when you read this forum, and several people have said this growing popularity will make them less desirable soon. But, don't forget we on this forum are only a small proportion of the real world TT drivers. Of the 5 or so MkIIs I've seen on the road so far, none had RS4s, and neither did any of the dealer demos.

Still RS4s for me


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

I've ordered Turbines:

A they look the biz
B they're easier to clean than RS4s
C RS4s are way over-priced


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

To be fair all of the optional extra alloys are way overpriced. Someone in the stolen TT thread mentioned that the turbine wheel is only around Â£50+VAT more than the trapeze to order - in otherwords Audi are charging more than double the order price (including tyres) to specify the Turbine as opposed to the Trapeze 17".

Hasn't stopped me ordering unfortunately and that's what Audi are counting on I suspect. :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its the tyre price where all the money is.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kerbing the 19"s in no concern, I never parallel park. I am just scared they will get nicked - they are very noticeable !!


----------



## extreme8181 (Mar 1, 2007)

for ME :


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Its the tyre price where all the money is.


Around Â£50 a corner extra on www.blackcircles.com obviously depending on tyre type. There's also a lot less choice with the 19's.

Having had both, what would you say is best overall, not just looks?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Fear of kerbing the 19s is a totally nightmare, but chances are if you're going to kerb a 19 you're also going to kerb an 18 in the same situation.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Fear of kerbing the 19s is a totally nightmare, but chances are if you're going to kerb a 19 you're also going to kerb an 18 in the same situation.


Maybe, although is there not a bit extra tyre to protect you on the 18's?

On my Z4 I have 35 profile tyres on the rear (18's), but because they're RFT's the sidewalls are that stiff that you bounce of the kerb anyway, I've done it a couple of times with no damage, luckily.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, my RS4s arrived at the dealer today, and the tyres are here as well - all I need now is the car ! :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Well, my RS4s arrived at the dealer today, and the tyres are here as well - all I need now is the car ! :lol:


Hmmm..... I wonder if Aiden has found a way to avoid the waiting list? Buy the car piece by piece for home self-assembly!
:lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I personally feel the bi-colours look best on a Black TT.

Then again, I did want the QS wheels on my MKII but couldnt get them (do they fit!!?)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my RS4s arrived at the dealer today, and the tyres are here as well - all I need now is the car ! :lol:
> ...


 :lol:

Thats a good idea - would keep me occupied too !


----------



## romans55 (Jan 17, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Well, my RS4s arrived at the dealer today, and the tyres are here as well - all I need now is the car ! :lol:


Ah! A possible match made in heaven. I had build week 10, that is now put back to build week 19!!! All because I have specced RS4's, apparently they are being used on several other cars and there is a shortage. TT's that have been ordered after mine are being built earlier due to having ordered different wheels.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Mysterio said:


> I personally feel the bi-colours look best on a Black TT.


 Correct, they look great. But so do the RS4 and Turbines 



Mysterio said:


> Then again, I did want the QS wheels on my MKII but couldnt get them (do they fit!!?)


QS reps in 5/112 fit. Originals are 5/100 (Mk1)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

romans55 said:


> I had build week 10, that is now put back to build week 19!!! All because I have specced RS4's, apparently they are being used on several other cars and there is a shortage. TT's that have been ordered after mine are being built earlier due to having ordered different wheels.


Ooh err.. not good! Did you have a scheduled or confirmed build week?
.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ctgilles said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > I personally feel the bi-colours look best on a Black TT.
> ...


Black looks best with RS4s.

I have seen a black 20T running round with Qs alloys on and i must say it looked ok.


----------



## G1DRA (Jan 10, 2007)

Bryn said:


> Turbine's [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Mind you, someone had a black car with the anthracite RS4's on the other day and it did look really smart


Bryn,

As the owner of a TTC with a similar spec to the car I have on order, could I ask your opinion regarding Magnetic Ride?
Is this an option you would recommend going for :?:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

G1DRA said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Turbine's [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Personally I think MR is excellent, it's the best of both worlds really.
The standard setting or 'comfort' for running the mother in Law to the station and 'sport' for when I have one of those 'hooligan' moments.

I've had cars in the past with quite hard sport suspension and itâ€™s a real hoot blasting around early on a Sunday morning. However, for general day to day use I find hard crashey suspension a bit tedious - especially when iâ€™m tired.

What attracted me to MR was the fact it was switchable, being able to change the suspension set up at the flick of a switch is just perfect for me.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

romans55 said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my RS4s arrived at the dealer today, and the tyres are here as well - all I need now is the car ! :lol:
> ...


Bloody hell - lucky I ordered the wheels seperately then 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Got my RS4s today 8)

Having tyres fitted tomorrow, then sending them back to the dealer in readiness for when the car arrives - basically, I'm getting the wheels and tyres for the same upgrade cost, plus I'll still have the Turbines for use or resale


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

romans55 said:


> Ah! A possible match made in heaven. I had build week 10, that is now put back to build week 19!!! All because I have specced RS4's, apparently they are being used on several other cars and there is a shortage. TT's that have been ordered after mine are being built earlier due to having ordered different wheels.


WTF!!!

When did you hear that :?:

I'm a confirmed build week 14 (w/c 2nd April) and there had better not be a delay.


----------



## romans55 (Jan 17, 2007)

vagman said:


> romans55 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah! A possible match made in heaven. I had build week 10, that is now put back to build week 19!!! All because I have specced RS4's, apparently they are being used on several other cars and there is a shortage. TT's that have been ordered after mine are being built earlier due to having ordered different wheels.
> ...


About 3 days ago when I was strangling my dealer for an explanation as to why my car wasn't on it's way!! How true it is I don't know, could just be another reason to fob me off. Did manage to secure a replacement car from the beginning of April until I get mine. Not a great consolation, but better than losing extra cash on the M3!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vagman said:


> romans55 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah! A possible match made in heaven. I had build week 10, that is now put back to build week 19!!! All because I have specced RS4's, apparently they are being used on several other cars and there is a shortage. TT's that have been ordered after mine are being built earlier due to having ordered different wheels.
> ...


If you're confirmed they all ready have the bit for yours.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > romans55 said:
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought. 

However, it doesn't explain Romans situation. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vagman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


He wasnt confirmed. if he was, he wouldnt have been able to change it in the first place.


----------



## romans55 (Jan 17, 2007)

> He wasnt confirmed. if he was, he wouldnt have been able to change it in the first place.


Change what? 
I was lead to believe it was confirmed. If Vagman is Wk 14 and they have the bits why didn't they have them for my Wk 10?
This is probably a rhetorical question, as the answer is that my dealer is a lying bunch of twits!!! 
This will be my first Audi, and as of yet, I have been a bit disappointed with the overall experience so far.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

romans55 said:


> > He wasnt confirmed. if he was, he wouldnt have been able to change it in the first place.
> 
> 
> Change what?
> ...


Romans,

You are the first to report this 'part' shortage and whilst I do have a confirmed week 14, it is a wee bit worrying nevertheless. :?

Perhaps you originally had a scheduled week 10 rather than a confirmed week 10.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

romans55 said:


> > He wasnt confirmed. if he was, he wouldnt have been able to change it in the first place.
> 
> 
> Change what?
> ...


The way audis ordering/manufacturing system work is the a car gets a confirmed status four week before its build, this is when they have the bits required to build. once the car is confirmed the customer/dealer can not change the spec. the fact you changed the spec means your car was not confirmed was the point i was eluding to.


----------



## romans55 (Jan 17, 2007)

I guessed that was what you were alluding to, and that is why I questioned it as I have not changed anything. 
Anyway, I was lead to believe it was confirmed, but obviously it was just a scheduled. The wheels excuse was something the dealer used to explain going from a scheduled Wk 10 to a scheduled Wk 19 :evil: 
Who knows what is true and what is pure fabrication :? Starting to think I should have got another BMW :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but bmws are boring, unless you mean the new M3


----------



## romans55 (Jan 17, 2007)

The old one is pretty exciting


----------

